# Cinnamon sticks vs. ground cinnamon



## brewski09 (Apr 25, 2012)

Am a little frustrated with the cinnamon flavor I get when I add sticks to my mead. I made the JAOM and it's tastes more of bark and wood than anything resembling cinnamon. 

How much cinnamon does everyone recommend per gallon or 5 gallon batch (per liter is also welcome as I usually brew in metrics d/t higher sensitivity in my measurements)? How many sticks and what length do you use as well as when is the best time to add them? Also, can anyone tell me about using ground cinnamon? I have some high quality ground cinnamon from Penzey's Spices in my cabinet I have been thinking about using. 

Thank you in advance for any help you ca give me.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have been using ground cinnamon for last 2 batchs. flavor seems to come though better. In 5 gallons I put in 3teaspoons. I did heat about a quart of honey/water solution with the cinnamon in it to get better flavor


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2012)

I use 3 cinnamon sticks per 6 gallons and change them out at each racking. Flavor comes through strong.


----------



## tonyandkory (Apr 25, 2012)

I would think sicks would come back out easier after you have it where you want it


----------

